# Fischsterben bei Oldenburg



## Heidechopper (4. Mai 2021)

Eine Wasseruntersuchung sollte da doch Hinweise ergeben. Jeder Angelverein sollte m. E. einen solchen Untersuchungskoffer haben.
Gruß
Rolf


----------

